# Zniper Barebow Drop Away Rest



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Znot me. Znever heard of it.


----------



## Stephen Morley (Aug 11, 2016)

Very happy with mine, typical German quality, good adjustability and precise action. A little expensive but it works, only time will tell but my thinking is less metal fatigue on the wire rest as it drops away under pressure, I figure less chance of breaking.

Short range crawls are more compact, long range remains the same as the Gabriel.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Excellent rest, very impressed with mine. I'd say it's kind of like a Beiter Plunger, you buy once and cry once. It performs very well for me and I can't see a problem with it, very adjustable all around.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I like mine. The first version bar was a tad short for Gillo risers but that has been corrected and he now has longer wires for better clearance with larger fletching’s. I struggled with mine at first but have come back to it for indoor. I think tuning the drop with bareshafts helps some and was the mistake I made at first. This way you ensure it is the arrow dropping the rest and not fletching contact. Right now I have three of them and like them.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

The jury is still out for me on the Zniper and the long wire( have not tried it with the standard wire yet). I was getting premature rest fall away’s and adjusted it a bit and was getting where the rest would not fall. These effects would happen with the same adjustment position erradictly without warning or reason ( I started to think variance ambient temp had some effect). I only shot it at 18m with my indoor arrows with essentially no crawl and my fingers up to the arrow on the string. My mind is telling me a longer wire means more leverage against the mechanism and might cause the sensitivity range whether to fall or not narrower than with the standard wire. Just too many love this rest with the standard wire and have not experienced what I was with the long wire for me to give up on it entirely. I took mine back off and went back to the bidrop for now as my indoor season has started and I wanted not to play with something new I wasn’t sure of. 

I’ll put it back on in March with the standard wire and give it a go again.... but for me the jury is still out but nearly everyone I have talked to that use the Zniper ( they all have the standard wire versions) would not shoot anything else at this time. My issues could just be me or my setup doesn’t work with the longer indoor wire.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Does it actually say "compound inside" on the rest itself? 

That's a turn off lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

You can always use a permanent marker, paint, or tape if it is that big a deal.....


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Keep in mind that Compound is.. a thing that is composed of two or more separate elements. Thus two magnets "inside"


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Try joining The Barebow Group on Facebook. Lots of people there with experience with the Zniper. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/barebow/


----------



## saltywetman (8 mo ago)

aside from weight, would there be any disadvantage for people using this for olympic style target shooting? Haven't really found any info on that as people tend to buy this rest for barebow use since it prolongs the arm life.


----------



## MrPillow (Apr 9, 2021)

saltywetman said:


> aside from weight, would there be any disadvantage for people using this for olympic style target shooting? Haven't really found any info on that as people tend to buy this rest for barebow use since it prolongs the arm life.


People use it mostly for barebow because the drop away function improves tuning and can reduce the depth of crawls necessary when stringwalking.


----------



## MooseisLoose (11 mo ago)

I actually


saltywetman said:


> aside from weight, would there be any disadvantage for people using this for olympic style target shooting? Haven't really found any info on that as people tend to buy this rest for barebow use since it prolongs the arm life.


I actually tried this.

It didn't work badly, but it wasn't as good as a shibuya


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

How does it hold up in the rain? It looks like an improvement over the original Barner Inertia Rest.


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

I have mounted this rest on 2 different bows. Both 25” risers. One very successfully and the other not so. Gillo Gt, Uukha 34lb limbs, VAP 700’s (100gr. Point) Easy set up and works flawlessly. Hoyt Exceed, Uukha 32lb, Easton Avance 730’s (100 gr point). Very inconsistent. Would drop when just holding and/or it would not drop through the shot. Tried many different setups with the rest. In-out; higher- lower nock point; higher-lower rest wire; and higher-lower setting of the magnet. Never got it where it would be consistent. No clue why not. Took it off and went back to a former conventional rest. Still on the Gillo, though.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

saltywetman said:


> aside from weight, would there be any disadvantage for people using this for olympic style target shooting? Haven't really found any info on that as people tend to buy this rest for barebow use since it prolongs the arm life.


My son got second place (recurve) at Lancaster this year shooting Aluminium 2312 with feathers and Zniper rest on his GT25 . It is very god for supporting heavy arrows and cleaning feathers. Have a look to the finals on you tube to see by yourself.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

_(I did not know Jack Williams was a last-handed archer...)_


----------



## russch (Jun 15, 2002)

Vittorio said:


> My son got second place (recurve) at Lancaster this year shooting Aluminium 2312 with feathers and Zniper rest on his GT25 . It is very god for supporting heavy arrows and cleaning feathers. Have a look to the finals on you tube to see by yourself.


Note difference in lighter arrows like VAP 700’s?


----------



## r_davis (Dec 4, 2020)

I have used the zniper for over 2yrs now. From heavier indoor arrows to light 3d arrows. Used it with vtac 23’s for Lancaster this year without any problems. Used it with light 3dhv’s the last 2 years for 3d without any problems. Currently using it with light 800 spine Vaps for field. This is all for barebow on a Gillo GT riser. Just received another as a spare. They are sometimes a little trickier initially setting up but after that, they’re good to go. I don’t plan on changing anytime soon.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

russch said:


> Note difference in lighter arrows like VAP 700’s?


Should not give any difference, the great advantage of the Zniper is being perpendicular to the window, so minimizing the variations by different crawls for BB. But being very stiff may give some bouncing to very light arrows, so you need to check ...


----------

